# Déces AL02



## Eric02 (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Je suis le fils d'AL02 qui venait régulièrement içi 

je tenais à vous annoncer que mon père est mort hier à 7H53 à son domicile d'une crise cardiaque 
Il avait 67 ans
Je sais qu'il prenait plaisir à venir discuter avec vous et je voulais vous en faire part.

Mon père sera enterré Mardi 22 Juillet 2008 à 15H00

Voilà


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2008)

merde 

C'était un bon contributeur de ces forums.

Condoléances à toi et ta famille.


----------



## benjamin (18 Juillet 2008)

Oui. Plus de 2000 messages. C'est ce que l'on appelle ici un "Accro à MacG". Et toujours exemplaire.
Contacte-moi en privé, si tu souhaites récupérer son compte.
Toutes mes condoléances, au nom de MacGeneration.


----------



## Eric02 (18 Juillet 2008)

Merçi 
Je ne sais pas par contre ne connaissant pas votre forum ni vos membres, si j'ai posté dans la bonne session


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2008)

Eric02 a dit:


> Merçi
> Je ne sais pas par contre ne connaissant pas votre forum ni vos membres, si j'ai posté dans la bonne session



Tu es au bon endroit je pense, et au "pire" on s'en fout. La sujet aurait été déplacé sans qu'il t'en soit tenu rigueur.


----------



## benjamin (18 Juillet 2008)

Il n'y a, à vrai dire, pas de bonne section pour ça.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

Condoléances.


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Juillet 2008)

Eric02 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je suis le fils d'AL02 qui venait régulièrement içi
> 
> ...



Condoléances 

C'était un membre de ce forum que j'appréciais vraiment et dont j'aimais lire les messages


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Juillet 2008)

Toutes mes condoléances.


----------



## boddy (18 Juillet 2008)

Condoléances 
Ton père avait beaucoup d'humour, il manquera à ce forum.
Merci à toi pour ton initiative en nous informant de ce bien triste départ.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Juillet 2008)

Je suis vraiment désolé pour toi et ta famille...

J'ai apprecié ses messages toujours pertinent et utiles.

Toutes mes condoléances


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juillet 2008)

Toutes mes condoléances.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2008)

Sincères condoléances.  



Eric02 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je suis le fils d'AL02 qui venait régulièrement içi
> 
> ...


----------



## wip (18 Juillet 2008)

Condoléances .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

De même.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

j'aimais bien sa signature: 
_Les ténèbres sévanouissent quand le soleil se lève._
d'Hégésippe Simon.

mes sincères condoléances.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2008)

Ton père était un membre discret, ce qui ne signifie en aucun cas insignifiant: il était de ceux qui ont participé aux débuts de l'aventure MacGeneration, en y amenant leur petite brique, leur petite touche personnelle. Et ce, durant toutes ces années.

Toute ma sympathie.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

Je m'associe à votre grande peine et vous présente mes très sincères condoléances.


----------



## divoli (18 Juillet 2008)

J'aimais bien al02. Sympa, agréable, toujours le mot pour rire...

Mes sincères condoléances.


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2008)

Mes sincères condoléances


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Juillet 2008)

Merde.

J'aimais bien ton père, vraiment.
J'ai beaucoup ri avec lui, notamment à propos d'Hégésippe Simon.

Toutes mes condoléances.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2008)

J'aimais bien croiser au détour d'un sujet son avatar/chien annonciateur d'un trait humour à venir  
J'aurai une pensée pour vous le 22. Mes sincères condoléances


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juillet 2008)

Toutes mes condoléances.
J'appréciais également beaucoup ses messages, que je repérais de loin grâce à son avatar.


Pharmacos


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2008)

De tout coeur avec toi .....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

Vives et sincères condoléances


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2008)

Une figure originale de MacGeneration qui s'en est allée. Je l'ai peu croisé mais il est de ceux qu'on n'oublie pas.

Courage à sa famille.


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2008)

Sincères condoleances


----------



## quetzalk (18 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'aimais bien ton père, vraiment.
> J'ai beaucoup ri avec lui, notamment à propos d'Hégésippe Simon.



pareil, il m'a fait découvrir des choses passionnantes.
un grand esprit du forum, 
merci de nous transmettre la triste nouvelle
toutes mes condoléances



qzk


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Juillet 2008)

al02 était un des membres sympathiques de MacG que je prenais plaisir à croiser au détour de mes pérégrinations sur les forums  

Toutes mes pensées à la famille et aux amis.

_


"Ne dites pas : mourir. Dites : naître. Croyez." _-Victor Hugo-


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juillet 2008)

sympa, honnête, drôle, juste......, qqun de bien, tout simplement

repose en paix 

courage à la famille, bien entendu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2008)




----------



## JPTK (18 Juillet 2008)

merde alors... je me souviens trop de son avatar que je trouvais trop laid...

mais sinon il avait l'air bien cool... condoléances


----------



## Eric02 (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir à tous 

J'ai 37 ans et j'ai aussi hérité de son humour si je peux dire.
C'est vrai que son Chien Pitou était un membre de sa famille popur lui.
Je n'ai pas encore eu le courage des lire ses posts pour l'instant mais un peu plus tard, j'essayerai d'y aller.
Vous parlez de vacances pour moi, j suis célibataire te ce soir là la veille de sa mort, j'avais décidé de passer la nuit avec mes parents 

Le réveil à 7h15 a été difficile ( SAMU POMPIER ) mais bon, c'est la vie, j'essaye d'y surmonter 

Mon père me parlait souvent de se forum, il avait été programmeur analyste sur des ordinateurs qui à l'époque tenaient dans une salle digne d'une salle à manger 

Il était passionné par les I-mac et son G4 que j'utilise à l'heure où je vous écris.
Il adorait cuisiner et faisait d'excellent petits plats 
Il lisait énormément de livres traitant du Moyen-âge et de la seconde guerre mondiale.

je ne sais quels rapports il avait avec vous, mais j'avais envie d'en parler avec vous


Merçi


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2008)

Tu es le bienvenu ici


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Juillet 2008)

Condoléances...
Une grosse pensée à toute la famille.


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2008)

Quelle triste nouvelle. Ton père apportait tellement d'humour sur MacGé. Il était apprécié.Cela devait l'être également certainement, hors du virtuel.

Je suis de tout cur avec toute la famille. Et si l'envie ou la mélancolie te prend, n'hésite pas à débarquer sur ces forums de temps à autre. Il y a toujours du monde sur MacGé. Quelle que soit l'heure du jour ou de la nuit.


----------



## Romuald (18 Juillet 2008)

Un membre éminent dont l'humour n'avait d'égal que la discrétion.
Il va nous manquer.

De tout coeur avec toi et ta famille.


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2008)

Eric02 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous
> 
> J'ai 37 ans et j'ai aussi hérité de son humour si je peux dire.
> C'est vrai que son Chien Pitou était un membre de sa famille popur lui.
> ...



eh merdre&#8230; 

je me souviens de Leffes bues dans le café de la Gare de Chauny, nous avions bien ri&#8230; 
J'ai rencontré ton père Eric, ma compagne d'alors travaillait à Chauny et je l'accompagnais pour aller photographier cette maison _art brut_ qu'on peut y voir dans le village d'à-côté. Nous avions parlé de cette maison, de la ville _désastrée_ de Chauny et de ses façades _art déco_, nous avions parlé de ses écrits et de sa passion pour l'histoire (de sa région, impressionante) ainsi que son passé d'informaticien. Nous avions causé "logiciels" (ClarisWorks, ça fera sourire les anciens). Et nous avions causé en picard, beaucoup en picard, en buvant des Leffes. *Tin père l'éto d'mes gins !* 

c'était aussi un sacré farceur parfois pince-sans-rire.
*
adé alain !*

Courage Eric, n'hésite pas à me contacter en privé ou par mail.


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juillet 2008)

Condoléances


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2008)

Inscrit depuis 2000. C'est dire si nous nous sommes croisés plus d'une fois sur ces pages...
Pensées émues, et sincères. Le virtuel peut être vrai, parfois.​


----------



## richard-deux (19 Juillet 2008)

Toutes mes condoléances.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2008)

Sincères condoléances.


----------



## anneee (19 Juillet 2008)

de tout coeur avec toi Eric02


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juillet 2008)

De tout coeur avec toi et ta famille dans ces moments douloureux...


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2008)

Je m'associe à tous et te transmets mes sincères condoléances


----------



## Pierrou (19 Juillet 2008)

Pareil que tous les autres.... 


C'est toujours les meilleurs qui s'en vont ( j'dis pas ça pour ceux qui restent, hein...  )


----------



## vousti (19 Juillet 2008)

.............!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## Picouto (21 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Eric02 (21 Juillet 2008)

Merçi à tout le monde d'avoir répondu


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2008)

Eric02 a dit:


> Merçi à tout le monde d'avoir répondu



Nous serons en pensée avec toi demain


----------



## giga64 (21 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Triste nouvelle !

Vraiment désolé pour ton père.
Courage à vous tous...

Sincèrement,

Gaëtan.


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

Je crois qu'ils ont tout dit... Je me joins à eux...


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

bien triste nouvelle,
bien jeune pour partir...
condoléance


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Je ne le connaissais pas - comme beaucoup que je ne fais que "croiser" ici.
A lire ce qui précède, je le regrette.

Sincères condolèances.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juillet 2008)

Journée encore plus difficile pour toi aujourd'hui, Eric. 

Mes sincères condoléances.


----------



## woulf (22 Juillet 2008)

toutes mes condoléances.


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

woulf a dit:


> toutes mes condoléances.


 toutes mes condoleances


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2008)

Un nom qui s'éteint. Un des des "vieux" du forum comme nombreux le sont ici quels que soient leur âge.
J'espère que la journée n'a pas été trop difficile.
Et j'espère que de là où il est il a un Mac avec lui et qu'il trouvera un forum sympa pour y poster.


----------



## Eric02 (22 Juillet 2008)

Et voilà c'est fait, mon père AL02 est parti au cimetière cet après-midi à 16H00


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

Le connaissant, il va vite aller discuter avec un des ses illustres voisins. 

Salut Alain.


----------



## macmarco (22 Juillet 2008)

Je découvre à l'instant... 
Je me souviens de clins d'oeil sympathiques sur des photos, de sa signature et des petites leçons d'Histoire sur certaines de ses photos.
Vraiment triste.
Sincères condoléances.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Sincères condoléances à toute la famille.
Bien que récent sur ce forum, je me rappelle de nos échanges de messages toujours à propos d'anecdotes historiques avec toujours un brin d'humour.


----------



## angelo95 (23 Juillet 2008)

Ton message m'a beaucoup touché,

Sincères condoléances.


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Juillet 2008)

Merde... Un mec bien à ce que j'en avait lu. 

Ca fait toujours quelque chose même lorsqu'on ne se connaît que "virtuellement".

Toutes mes condoléances.


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Juillet 2008)

Sincèrement; ça me fout un coup, je suis aussi de Chauny et il m'avait parlé en MP de plusieurs recherches qu'il avait faite sur notre chère cité chaunoise....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juillet 2008)

Merde. 

J'avais pas vui le sujet, j'viens de lire et pareil, ça fout un coup, j'lui avait pas mal parlé par mp et même si très discret, il était super sympa...


Condoléances... :sick:


----------



## plovemax (4 Août 2008)

Sincères condoléances.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

Un mec bien, quelques échanges, de l'humour.
Vraiment un chouette type. 

Mes condoléances.


----------



## joubichou (4 Août 2008)




----------



## vleroy (4 Août 2008)

on s'est croisé dans différents fils avec beaucoup de plaisir.
Je ne lui aurai pas donné cet âge, comme quoi la jeunesse est ailleurs 
toutes mes condoléances


----------



## Eric02 (7 Août 2008)

Bonsoir 

Un petit passage içi pour vous remercier de vos condoléances 
J'aurais certainement un jour des questions à vous poser sur l'ulisation de son I-Mac G4 :love:

Je sais que mon père faisait tout les soirs, une sorte de programme automatique de nettoyage de fichiers... mais alors comment.....:mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2008)

Tu dois surement avoir Onyx installé sur ton G4 :mouais:


----------



## Grug (9 Août 2008)

Condoléances.


----------



## Melounette (9 Août 2008)

Oh bin merde alors. Je ne peux pas dire que je le connaissais. Je l'ai croisé dans le forum photos, sur le forum switch un peu. Le genre de contact où on échange quelques mp, quelques coups de boule farceurs.
Ca fait triste quand même. Et pis la, la, c'est jeune, non de d'là.
Condoléances.


----------



## Lalis (9 Août 2008)

Sincères condoléances à toi et à toute la famille, Eric.


----------



## Onra (11 Août 2008)

ben flute alors !

Sincères condoléances.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2008)

Je découvre cette nouvelle à l'instant, j'en reste sans voix  

Nous nous croisions souvent, partageant, entre autres, une passion pour les jeux de mots foireux, je lui dois une part non négligeable de mon capital de points disco.

La vie nous joue parfois de sales tours, là, c'en est un. Sincères condoléances à toute sa famille. Malgré la tristesse de cet événement, son souvenir restera associé à un sourire dans notre mémoire, à l'évocation des éclats de rires partagés ici avec lui


----------



## Philippe (17 Août 2008)

Je n'avais pas vu ce sujet moi non plus 


De son passage sur MacG, je garderai le souvenir d'un posteur discret, sincère et perspicace.

Je m'associe à mes camarades de ce forum et présente à toute la famille toutes mes condoléances


----------



## Eric02 (16 Juin 2009)

Papa ça va faire bientôt un an que tu es partis...
Que le temps passe!


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2009)

Merde... et moi qui était en vacances en juillet l'an passé, je suis passé à côté de ces messages sans les voir!!!

Comme beaucoup ici, j'ai souvent croisé ton papa par discussions de forum interposées et j'appréciais sa façon d'être, son humour.
Il était membre depuis le 15 octobre 2000 et moi depuis le 4 novembre 2000.... c'est dire si on a parcouru un bon bout de chemin ensemble sur MacG!

Avec beaucoup de retard je te présente mes très sincères condoléances.

"le soleil s'est couché, mais la lumière d'Al02 continuera à illuminer nos ténèbres!"


----------



## Eric02 (16 Juin 2009)

Oh ce n'est pas grave remy.

Papa si tu savais, j'ai un Apple aussi maintenant enfin un I-phone sous safari et je réponds avec là au boulot...

Chouette il y a une session I-phone içi


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Juin 2009)

Papa a transmis les bonnes valeurs à sont fiston à ce que je vois.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2009)

Eric02 a dit:


> Oh ce n'est pas grave remy.
> 
> Papa si tu savais, j'ai un Apple aussi maintenant enfin un I-phone sous safari et je réponds avec là au boulot...
> 
> Chouette il y a une session I-phone içi



Si on pouvait ouvrir une session pour tous les papas plus là... Mais non...


----------



## drs (24 Juin 2009)

eh, vous croyez que tous nos papas plus là se retrouvent quelque part pour causer, boire un coup et fumer des cigares? 

Alex


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2009)

Ben, en fait, le sujet ici, ça n'était pas "les papas plus là", mais "un membre de MacGe", et aussi "un pilier du bar" de MacGe, présent ici dès la première année d'existence du forum, qui n'est plus là, ce topic, ouvert par son fils afin de nous informer de la raison pour laquelle AL02 ne venait plus poster ici, moi, je le trouve tout ce qu'il y a de plus respectable. Ce "papa plus là" là, , on n'en parle pas en tant que tel, même si c'est son fils qui est venu nous en aviser, démarche que je salue au passage, combien nous auraient laissé dans l'ignorance dans une telle situation ? 

Alain, un an que tu nous a quitté, je salue ta mémoire avec respect


----------



## Eric02 (25 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, en fait, le sujet ici, ça n'était pas "les papas plus là", mais "un membre de MacGe", et aussi "un pilier du bar" de MacGe, présent ici dès la première année d'existence du forum, qui n'est plus là, ce topic, ouvert par son fils afin de nous informer de la raison pour laquelle AL02 ne venait plus poster ici, moi, je le trouve tout ce qu'il y a de plus respectable. Ce "papa plus là" là, , on n'en parle pas en tant que tel, même si c'est son fils qui est venu nous en aviser, démarche que je salue au passage, combien nous auraient laissé dans l'ignorance dans une telle situation ?
> 
> Alain, un an que tu nous a quitté, je salue ta mémoire avec respect


Merci


----------

